# Prozac



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Has anyone tried Prozac for their fear aggressive dogs and had any success? 

Our vet wants to try it for Gus- he had an annual appt this weekend and tried to literally attack the vet (thank goodness for muzzels). We have tried adovan(?) without any improvement, and she thought Prozac might be better. He had to be completely sedated to get his vaccinations.

Also, can anybody reccomend a good and appropriately-sized basket muzzel for a Vizsla? It's hard to tell what size to get due to his relatively long nose and small head!

(PS- we've tried the beahaviorist route, counter conditioning, etc. etc., but Gus' fear and neurotic behavior is strongly genetic and not improving much.)


----------

